# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Easy 1.5+ g/Hour

## akosimhac18

Run CM Story mode approx 10mins per run. it Gives you 26s+ per run.

All Member *MUST* use Greatswords

----------


## Lichd2

15 mins is a little more realistic, but yeah is very nice and best i can find atm besides flipping.

----------


## kindbudz

AC-exp is ~70 silver per run with 30% gold find food + whatever you salvage/vendor and can be done in ~20 mins with good dps and a strat to cluster adds for aoe for final room to speed up the event (all group hug/LOS pillar to force adds to you)..

The coin is primarily coming from champ lizards (7s x 3) the final burrowing lizard boss (21s) and the completion (25s)

It's very broken $$ wise compared to the rest of the exp modes and will probably get nerfed soon. 2g/hr+ with solid group. you will not be able to farm at this rate without full exotics and some real double tap skills for the 2nd boss.

----------


## akosimhac18

Oh thats nice kindbudz. ill try that soon

----------


## Gbyrd

I guess i should start decking my thief in exotic gear now

----------


## Tshekal

which AC route are you talking about?

----------


## Olum

> which AC route are you talking about?


Howling King is the one he's referring to.

Ghost Eater drops the same amount of silver on death, but without the additional silver from extra mobs. You get ghosts, but they don't have as good of loot tables as the lizards.

----------


## UnholyMisery

Isn't AC Explore a bitch though? Running Story mode was incredibly frustrating.

----------


## Olum

> Isn't AC Explore a bitch though? Running Story mode was incredibly frustrating.


It's a joke. The one guy, the lieutenant or whatever he is, can be tough if your group doesn't know how to see his grasp attack and dodge, otherwise it's easy.

----------


## qbert34

According to the latest patch notes, they seemed to lower rewards for dungeon farming. So this probably isn't accurate anymore.

----------

